# 12 Foot Hypalon Raft For Sale $400 OBO



## Hatchomanacho (Jun 26, 2020)

Located in Eagle, CO


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

What is the general condition of the rubber? Are there seam problems, porosity issues, or does it just need some patching? Also, how about baffles? I'm pretty interested, but you will probably sell it before I have a chance to get over to Eagle.


----------



## Hatchomanacho (Jun 26, 2020)

mikepart said:


> What is the general condition of the rubber? Are there seam problems, porosity issues, or does it just need some patching? Also, how about baffles? I'm pretty interested, but you will probably sell it before I have a chance to get over to Eagle.


The rubber for the most part is in realy good shape. The seams and baffles are all good. As far asI can tell it has a handful of small holes on the tubing, where the tube meets the floor.


----------



## Skyefargo (Oct 7, 2020)

How's it going? Just checking to see if this boat has sold yet?


----------



## Hatchomanacho (Jun 26, 2020)

Skyefargo said:


> How's it going? Just checking to see if this boat has sold yet?


The boat is still available


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Hatchomanacho said:


> The boat is still available


I just sent a pm with my phone number.


----------



## Sablol (Apr 13, 2021)

Hatchomanacho said:


> Old Hypalon boat for sale. Needs some love. Holds air, but needs to be topped of every few hours. Needs patch work done. No brand name, but I believe there is a plaque that says it was made in Mexico. Raft only. Comes with extra Hypalon material for patching. $400 OBO


Has this boat been scooped up yet?


----------

